# Soţ Soţie



## mike2008

Hello
Please can someone tell me if these are correct.
1. "Soţul este fericit" - "the husband is happy"
2. "Soţiea este fericită" - "the wife is happy"

3. "Soţul meu este fericit" - "my husband is happy"
4. "Soţiea mea aste fericită" - "my wife is happy"

5. "O soţ este fericit" - "a husband is happy"
6. "O soţie este fericită" - "a wife is happy"

I think some of these are very wrong, I couldn't decide wheather to use "ul" and "a", so I put it in anyway!
Thank you.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

mike2008 said:


> Hello
> Please can someone tell me if these are correct.
> 1. "Soţul este fericit" - "the husband is happy"
> 2. "Soţiea este fericită" - "the wife is happy"
> 
> 3. "Soţul meu este fericit" - "my husband is happy"
> 4. "Soţiea mea aste fericită" - "my wife is happy"
> 
> 5. "O soţ este fericit" - "a husband is happy" _*Un* soţ este fericit_.
> 6. "O soţie este fericită" - "a wife is happy"
> 
> I think some of these are very wrong, I couldn't decide wheather to use "ul" and "a", so I put it in anyway!


Usually you can add -_*a*_ to feminine nouns when it ends in _*e*_ but a *consonant* precedes it, _i.e_:
Le*g*e -> Lege*a*. 
Noap*t*e -> Noapte*a*.
întreba*r*e -> întrebare*a*.
Vede*r*e -> Vedere*a*.

(This last two are part of the nouns that end in _-are/-ere_)

Otherwise -_*ă*_ becomes -_*a*_.
Since _femeie_ and _soţie_ both end in -_ie_ then it's _femei*a*_ and _soţi*a*_.

_Soţi*a *__mea este fericită_.

întrebarea mea:
De ce zice "_nevastă-mea (-ta, -sa)_" dintre dicţionarul explicativ şi nu "_nevasta mea_"? Este o greşeală sau este o formă neregulat?


----------



## OldAvatar

*Nevastă-mea* is correct. It is used in spoken language, a shorter form of „*a mea nevastă*”. The hyphen means that you read it almost like a single word. The method is frequently used in Romanian, in a similar way English does when using _You're_ instead of _You are_, for example, or, if you want, something like _ma'wife_.


----------



## Zamolxis

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> întrebarea mea:
> De ce zice "_nevastă-mea (-ta, -sa)_" dintre dicţionarul explicativ şi nu "_nevasta mea_"? Este o greşeală sau este o formă neregulat?


_nevastă-mea _- as OldAvatar said, is spoken language. Never really thought of it, but we actually shorten the possesive form of all female family members (but we keep the standard form if we want to stress on it):

_Standard/stressed form - Informal - Translation_

Mama mea - Maică-mea - My mother
Sora mea - Soră-mea - My sister
Fiica mea - Fiică-mea - My daughter
Nevasta mea - Nevastă-mea - My wife
Bunica mea - Bunică-mea - My grandmother
Nepoata mea - Nepoată-mea - My niece or granddaughter (confusing, I know, even for native speaking children)
Mătuşa mea - Mătuşă-mea - My aunt
Vara mea - Vară-mea - My (female) cousin
Naşa mea - Naşă-mea - My godmother
Fina mea - Fină-mea - My goddaughter
Soacra mea - Soacră-mea - My mother-in-law
Nora mea - Noră-mea - My daughter-in-law
Cumnata mea - Cumnată-mea - My sister-in-law

...hope I didn't forget any of them.

Note that the spoken language form is pretty informal, so in some contexts it might be percieved as not respectful enough. Especially when refering to those older in age, like mother, aunt, mother-in-law etc. Children and young people use these forms more often, but still not in the presence of the person itself.


----------

